# HK USP 45 price check



## 2agunner (Mar 5, 2018)

My LGS has an HK USP 45 with LEM trigger. It's condition is at least 90%. It comes with 3 magazines and box. The lowest price they will go is $523 OTD. Given today's marktet, is that a good price? Should I go for it or not?

Thanks


----------

